# Egpytian fiance - visa question please help



## sunbird (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi My Egyptian fiance is hoping to come to the UK so we can marry here. I have a long term illness so I have not been working and even if I was working I could not show that I alone can support us both as I am unable to work f/t. I am currently looking for work and expect to be able to claim some tax credits though.

My mother will stand as a co sponsor and will give us £4K - £5K as a wedding present and my fiance can have £4k-£5k with him. Does our visa application have a good chance of approval based on our savings please? 

I hope someone can help, thanks.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

sunbird said:


> Hi My Egyptian fiance is hoping to come to the UK so we can marry here. I have a long term illness so I have not been working and even if I was working I could not show that I alone can support us both as I am unable to work f/t. I am currently looking for work and expect to be able to claim some tax credits though.
> 
> My mother will stand as a co sponsor and will give us £4K - £5K as a wedding present and my fiance can have £4k-£5k with him. Does our visa application have a good chance of approval based on our savings please?
> 
> I hope someone can help, thanks.


Dear Sunbird,

Unfortunately there is nobody on this forum that is able to help, since we do not know any background on your fiance and only the people at the visa office will really decide, even if someone here did comment.

It is also hard not knowing about your relationship, but if he is planning to uproot and live there with you and is hoping to be completely supported by you then I would question his motives, although I hope I am wrong. And as I say, it's hard to comment not knowing any more than this small amount of information.

Sam


----------



## sunbird (Apr 13, 2011)

Sam said:


> Dear Sunbird,
> 
> It is also hard not knowing about your relationship, but if he is planning to uproot and live there with you and is hoping to be completely supported by you then I would question his motives, although I hope I am wrong. And as I say, it's hard to comment not knowing any more than this small amount of information.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam 

Thanks for your reply and your concern. No thankfully he does not expect to be supported by me it's just that the requirement s of immigration need to know he will not be asking for public funds! He's a genuine, hard working sweetie and wants me to have good work if I want it. Other than that he wants me to be able to stay at home and be looked after by him!

Say hello to Sharm for me - I miss the beaches and the sun.....I'm so jealous!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

sunbird said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> Thanks for your reply and your concern. No thankfully he does not expect to be supported by me it's just that the requirement s of immigration need to know he will not be asking for public funds! He's a genuine, hard working sweetie and wants me to have good work if I want it. Other than that he wants me to be able to stay at home and be looked after by him!
> 
> Say hello to Sharm for me - I miss the beaches and the sun.....I'm so jealous!



OK, well that's okay then. Your original post made it come across like he was expecting to emigrate and have it all on a plate!! 

Is this the first visa you are applying for? And is he applying for residential visa? If so, my advice would be to let him apply for a visitor visa first and spend a few holidays there first. Then a year or two down the line apply for the residential visa. But, it again would depend on the nature of your relationship, which I am unaware of. If you can prove a long and genuine relationship with genuine reasons to move to UK then it would be easier. Or if he already had a job offer in UK to include within his application.

In any case, unless you try you will never know. I know plenty that have been accepted to UK, I also know a few that have been refused visas. Each circumstance is different.

Good luck to you both whatever happens, and congratulations on the forthcoming marriage 

(And Sharm says hi back  )


----------



## sunbird (Apr 13, 2011)

Sam said:


> OK, well that's okay then. Your original post made it come across like he was expecting to emigrate and have it all on a plate!!
> 
> Is this the first visa you are applying for? And is he applying for residential visa? If so, my advice would be to let him apply for a visitor visa first and spend a few holidays there first. Then a year or two down the line apply for the residential visa. But, it again would depend on the nature of your relationship, which I am unaware of. If you can prove a long and genuine relationship with genuine reasons to move to UK then it would be easier. Or if he already had a job offer in UK to include within his application.
> 
> ...


Hi again Sam

Thank you for your reply and also thank you for your warmth; something greatly and sadly missing in todays hectic world.

I'd like to fill you in on some details if it will help you answer my question at all. We have a long (yes quite romantic story) really, however fraught with obstacles due to personal circs- sure this is normal!!! It's hard to be different eh??!!!!

Briefly - met in Dec '09 in Sharm, spent 2 wks+ together in May '10 and again in March '11 now we can't bear to meet again and not marry. Wedding date set here in Wales for 15th Oct but money is tight. Fortunately as I said we have support from my side and eventually fom his - religious diffs but both Christian (unusually enough!!!) Those aside and largely dealt with we thought we were ready to apply for the fiance visa but I looked at the critera again to find that all bases were not covered so I told him to go back to work until I could sort everything out.

I have been so depressed and anxious this last few days as he had been talking about being apart for upto a year so he can go and work away to earn the money he needs to ensure a visa approval. But after a rethink I called for legal advice this evening and I think rather than spending money on travel and accomodation to see him again before he goes away the asked £650 fee sounds good. I have been advised I have a good chance of getting the visa with two co sponsors even if I don't have the capability to work full time.

Thank you for your attention and best wishes Sam. I am happy to share any details if it means I can be better informed by well meaning experienced people.

Thanks for the love from Sharm too. If all else fails I will be looking for some accomodation there. Everytime we have met we end up paying huge sums of money for badly maintained properties just so we can be together. It makes me sick! If you have any tips for that too please I would be so grateful.

Love from Wales!

Sarah-Jayne


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sunbird said:


> Hi again Sam
> 
> Thank you for your reply and also thank you for your warmth; something greatly and sadly missing in todays hectic world.
> 
> ...




Who is asking for 650 pounds? Visa fees are not this amount it may be 650 LE which is about 65 pounds sterling

Maiden


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am certain that a romance like this can work out, and I wish you both the best, both with your visa application and the proposed marriage. One must point out that religious differences (like for example the Coptic church as opposed to say the Church of England or Methodist or Anglican) is big, but one could overcome it, I am sure. The way that a young Egyptian Copt grows up in Egypt, and the role the female plays in there family situation, and in marriage is something entirely different, however. A short romance in Sharm (especially those nice holiday conditions) and what finally happens is something entirely different. Make sure about that sunbird, very sure...the English lads (those left, if in London!) may not be your cup of tea, but the Middle-Eastern shisha may be much more difficult to smoke, once you understand your assigned position in the hierachy...


----------



## sunbird (Apr 13, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Who is asking for 650 pounds? Visa fees are not this amount it may be 650 LE which is about 65 pounds sterling
> 
> Maiden


£650 are solicitors fees to help ensure a successful application for the fiance visa.  If you do not know the ins and outs of the process I would think it's quite easy to shoot yrself in the foot so I think it may be money well spent.


----------



## sunbird (Apr 13, 2011)

gerhardme1954 said:


> I am certain that a romance like this can work out, and I wish you both the best, both with your visa application and the proposed marriage. One must point out that religious differences (like for example the Coptic church as opposed to say the Church of England or Methodist or Anglican) is big, but one could overcome it, I am sure. The way that a young Egyptian Copt grows up in Egypt, and the role the female plays in there family situation, and in marriage is something entirely different, however. A short romance in Sharm (especially those nice holiday conditions) and what finally happens is something entirely different. Make sure about that sunbird, very sure...the English lads (those left, if in London!) may not be your cup of tea, but the Middle-Eastern shisha may be much more difficult to smoke, once you understand your assigned position in the hierachy...


Hi gerhardme,
Thank you so much for your best wishes and suitable warnings. I know that these are very valid points and I take them fully on board. I cannot say I am not nervous but we have talked extensively regarding work and home etc and I am confident that we are a good match at least as far as anyone can tell before they get hitched! True enough we are facing more obstacles and adversity than most relationships face because of all the obvious points....:boxing: love is blind...bring it on!


----------



## sunbird (Apr 13, 2011)

*Just saw this...making me nervous....*

Home » Immigration » UK » Family » Fiancé/e
Fiancé/e of an UK Citizen, permanent resident or EU Citizen

The requirements for immigration to UK as a Fiancé/e’s are very similar to the rules for married couples. You may wish to consider very carefully whether it is best to marry first and then apply for entry as this will avoid the necessity of making a fiance/e application and then a second application to remain as a spouse. However, please note that it is no longer possible for most visitors to change status to a spouse visa. 

this is from Immigration to UK - Fiancé/e

Help! Would it be better for me to change tack and marry in Egypt and then apply to live in the UK together??


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nobody is going to tell you this, but this legislation is there to protect you (you may not be happy with that). The British Border Control Authority does not have good statistics as it pertains to the Middle East (you spring to mind), the Eastern European countries (the lads spring to mind)
Practically they are actually saying to you, you want? you jump, meaning you get married in Egypt, then apply! (with all the no guarantees that comes with that!)

Through this process they get the change to really check him out, but that does you no good because you and the authorities have two different objectives.


----------



## sunbird (Apr 13, 2011)

gerhardme1954 said:


> Nobody is going to tell you this, but this legislation is there to protect you (you may not be happy with that). The British Border Control Authority does not have good statistics as it pertains to the Middle East (you spring to mind), the Eastern European countries (the lads spring to mind)
> Practically they are actually saying to you, you want? you jump, meaning you get married in Egypt, then apply! (with all the no guarantees that comes with that!)
> 
> Through this process they get the change to really check him out, but that does you no good because you and the authorities have two different objectives.


Hmmm.... yes I see your point gerhardme, thanks. Dunno what to think really except that all of this is mega stressful...


----------



## gabe2010 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sunbird. Wish you all the luck in the world. Hope this does not turn into yet another tragedy, leaving a girl heart-broken and penniless .


----------



## firstfossil (Apr 16, 2011)

£650 for solicitors? You yourself could go to the worldbridge website and do most of the application online for him. Since the decision is made by the embassy, not an Egyptian civil servant, I don't see how these solicitors can help.


----------



## sunbird (Apr 13, 2011)

firstfossil said:


> £650 for solicitors? You yourself could go to the worldbridge website and do most of the application online for him. Since the decision is made by the embassy, not an Egyptian civil servant, I don't see how these solicitors can help.


thanks


----------



## sunbird (Apr 13, 2011)

gabe2010 said:


> Sunbird. Wish you all the luck in the world. Hope this does not turn into yet another tragedy, leaving a girl heart-broken and penniless .


alreadty penniless and it's nothing to do with having an overseas fiance.....or getting help from a solicitor. Thanks for the good luck wishes anyway. Appreciated.


----------

